# warmer house payment



## scotty (Jan 17, 2012)

IF ANY OF THE FOLLOWING APPLY TO YOU...
*ON LOW INCOME
*TAX CREDITS
*HAVE A CHILD UNDER 5
*INCOME SUPPORT
*DISABILITY PREMIUM
*DLA
PLEASE GOOGLE 'WARM HOME DISCOUNTS' FOLLWED BY YOU ELECTRIC PROVIDER YOU WILL GET A REBATE OF ?120 BY MARCH THIS YEAR AND ITS EASY TO APPLY FOR.....
THIS IS CALLED WARMER HOME DISCOUNTS. ITS GOVERMENT PAYMENTS WHICH THEY'RE NOT SO QUICK TO WRITE AND TELL YOU ABOUT... ive just been intouch with scottish power and getting my rebate by march. all electric providers are in this so get googling GOOD LUCK!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2012)

you need to be on income support [ESA] and have a child under five..........


----------



## scotty (Jan 17, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> you need to be on income support [ESA] and have a child under five..........



i got it and i dont get income support or a child under 5


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 17, 2012)

but you must have something.................


----------



## hotchop (Jan 17, 2012)

My neighbours all received a letter from the welsh assembley inviting him to apply


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 17, 2012)

scotty said:


> IF ANY OF THE FOLLOWING APPLY TO YOU...
> *ON LOW INCOME
> *TAX CREDITS
> *HAVE A CHILD UNDER 5
> ...



Hi I applied for this in November 2011, weeks and weeks later I received an email saying they have had a lot of response and will get back to me....................I still haven't heard anything, but now I am working P/T, but still on a low income, so I will have to wait and see.  Or probably, they will be in touch when the cold weather is over and done with Sheena
 Scotty do you mind me asking what benefits you are on, as the application form, on the other reply, seems to be aimed at those with a disability and just not on a low income etc.  Thanks


----------



## ukjohn (Jan 17, 2012)

Our Electric company missed reading our meter for a while, and eventually we got one hell of a bill, this is my daughters house and I live with her. she phoned the company to say she would have to pay the bill in 2 payments, the girl on the other end of the phone was fantastic, she asked some questions like do you live alone, daughter said she had her father living with her, she asked my age and if I had any long term illness, my daughter gave my age and said that I only had diabetes, the girl said thats a long term illness, so your dads age and illness means you qualify for the warm home scheme, she got a ?210 discount within 2 weeks and gets it every year.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 17, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Our Electric company missed reading our meter for a while, and eventually we got one hell of a bill, this is my daughters house and I live with her. she phoned the company to say she would have to pay the bill in 2 payments, the girl on the other end of the phone was fantastic, she asked some questions like do you live alone, daughter said she had her father living with her, she asked my age and if I had any long term illness, my daughter gave my age and said that I only had diabetes, the girl said thats a long term illness, so your dads age and illness means you qualify for the warm home scheme, she got a ?210 discount within 2 weeks and gets it every year.



Ooooo that's interesting John.  Didn't realise Diabetes would be taken into account, but  by the response to your age I suppose your age was a big factor as well then?  Maybe the different companies have different qualifying catagories. I am with AgeUK,( over 50) they are the one's I asked about Warm front and she said to apply on line, which I did.  So glad your daughter ( and you)qualified for the Warm Front scheme.  Sheena


----------



## cherrypie (Jan 30, 2012)

I visited an elderly neighbour who had just come out of Hospital.  She is 82.  She had her bed downstairs as she was unable to climb the stairs.  The house was freezing as she could not afford to have the heating on all day.
I looked into the Warm Home discount for her and she was entitled.  The criteria that she met was not the fact that she is diabetic but that she is retired and  she has less than ?16.000 per annum and no help with any household bills.  This was with British Gas.
The payment she will receive is a one off of ?120 and she will receive this as a credit between now and March.
This discount is not very well advertised and finishes in March this year.  If you know anyone who needs this help then please pass it on to them.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 30, 2012)

More info here  http://www.decc.gov.uk/en/content/cms/funding/whds/whds.aspx


----------

